# Error ??



## Guest (Jan 28, 2002)

Some topics I check mark, "Email me notification of all replies to this topic" seems like since the upgrade of ezboard to version 6.5, I get the email and I click on the link to read the new post in the topic and get........

ERROR
The post you selected no longer exists. It may have been recently deleted.

Please hit BACK on your browser, then hit REFRESH/RELOAD to get an updated view.

Is this happening to anyone elese? 

Thanx, John C


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2002)

Hmm... interesting. Which topics? Sometimes that will happen if the topic is moved to another forum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2002)

Just happened on the reply to this one, I went ahead and forwarded the email I received back to ya......you try it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2002)

You are right. Happened to me too. EZBoard knows about the problem and are working on a fix. Don't know how long it will take so you might want to turn off the feature for now. Here is the thread over on the help forums so you can keep tabs on what is going on.

login.ezboard.com/fezboar...8992.topic

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanx Chris....Glad to know what is happening now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2002)

The emails I received today work, I clicked on the link and it went right to the new posts!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2002)

Cool! Let me know if you have any more problems and I will report it to EZBoard. Lately their response time has been fairly quick.


----------

